# Haigh hall Wigan 2016



## Lavino (Oct 25, 2016)

Visited the great hal recently. Often have bike rides around the hall and surrounding park. And always have a look and stop to look and wonder what it looks like inside. So after I see my chance one day to finally get in there with all the builders working on the hall. It's currently being converted into a hotel. So very soon will be all refurbished. I seized the chance and I was in. Lots of derelict rooms on top floor. Was a great couple of hours looking around the huge hall. So here's some history and photos...

The present Haigh Hall was built during the reign of George IV by James who became the 24th Earl of Crawford in 1825 and was made Baron Wigan of Haigh Hall. The old Hall, a relic off Norman times, had been enlarged during Elizabeth’s reign and became neglected* after the death of the last Sir Roger Bradshaigh.



The work was started about 1830 and finished about 1849. It was built on the site of the old Hall and Earl James lived in Park Cottages while the work was being carried out. He earned himself the nickname of ‘Jimmy in the Trees’, drew his own plans and directed the workmen himself and used his own materials.



During the Great War, Haigh Hall was used as a military hospital and housed casualties from 1914 onwards;the first inflow being Belgians and later English soldiers. During the Second World War the Hall was equipped to take overflow from Wigan Infirmary in the event of an air-raid. Bombs did actually fall in the grounds, but they would have been jettisoned by returning aircraft. Fortunately Wigan escaped with very little damage.



The lower Plantations have been open to the public for many years expect for one day a year to preserve the ownership rights. In 1947 the Hall and grounds were purchased by Wigan Corporation. For some time the Hall was used for exhibition purposes and later the main rooms were leased to a private caterer, and used mostly for wedding parties.



On April 1st 1947, following local government reorganisation, Wigan became a Metropolitan Borough. Extensive facilities were introduced including a miniature zoo, model village, play facilities, crazy golf course and picnic areas


----------



## smiler (Oct 25, 2016)

You did well grabbing your chance Lavino, there's some lovely fixtures still in situ, I loved it, First rate report and pics, Thanks


----------



## brickworx (Oct 25, 2016)

That's a nice place - thanks mate.


----------



## Brewtal (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice work there mate! Glad you you went for it an nailed it. Great report and pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wrench (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice one mate, I didn't even know this place was shut!
Some nice shots there too sir.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 25, 2016)

A very nice report, you've captured some stunning shots. I'm sure that the staircase in your opening shot is made of Mahogany.


----------



## krela (Oct 26, 2016)

Great report, thanks Lavino


----------



## Lavino (Oct 26, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> A very nice report, you've captured some stunning shots. I'm sure that the staircase in your opening shot is made of Mahogany.



Yes those banisters were real nice..


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 26, 2016)

Nice set of photographs - know this place very well, in-laws are an old Wigan family. Nice that you have recorded two of the original seven furnaces for the hot air heating central heating system that was fitted as the Hall was being built, (images 28 and 33). As the light tinted chip in the banister rail reveals, the installation is not made from Honduran Mahogany - it is in fact West Indian or Cuban mahogany - a timber widely used in high class interior work in the first half of the 19th Century and much in evidence in this building. The reinforcing of the arched cellar passageways, to turn them into air raid shelters, in this building, was I believe the prototype for hard shelter installations in similarly constructed cellars in other buildings.


----------



## Lavino (Oct 26, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Nice set of photographs - know this place very well, in-laws are an old Wigan family. Nice that you have recorded two of the original seven furnaces for the hot air heating central heating system that was fitted as the Hall was being built, (images 28 and 33). As the light tinted chip in the banister rail reveals, the installation is not made from Honduran Mahogany - it is in fact West Indian or Cuban mahogany - a timber widely used in high class interior work in the first half of the 19th Century and much in evidence in this building. The reinforcing of the arched cellar passageways, to turn them into air raid shelters, in this building, was I believe the prototype for hard shelter installations in similarly constructed cellars in other buildings.



Thanks for the info very interesting I do have quite a few more photos. There is also a well in the cellar and a strong room.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 26, 2016)

Very nice lavino.lots of nice features still remaining.


----------



## Trinpaul (Nov 13, 2016)

Very nice pics, so great that it has not been trashed.


----------

